# April contest



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

In the words of Jazz & jules...

April. What's big about April? Well I know there's Easter, but not everyone celebrates the holiday. However, there IS April Showers Bring May Flowers and I think at one time or another we have all seen muddy dogs as a result of showers. *So let's see your best Mud Bud! 
*

we will take entries until April 20th.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay, here it goes...This is my heart dog Tucker


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's my muddy boy......thank goodness there was a lake nearby!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I know there will be some really tough competition this month and we already don't stand a chance but this is my favourite one of Molson in the mud and it's from the first Ontario GRF Meet.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

Holy Moly...There is some ladies that pay big bucks to get the same mud pack Merlin got for FUN!!!!!...
Love that picture


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey and Ace present a photo from their Sunday Muddy Sunday set - I had a few others that I liked, but I really wanted to enter a picture of them both.

Mud: It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Are there any muddy girls?? These are great !


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Are there any muddy girls?? These are great !


Yep!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Yep!


Oh, dear!!!! 
I'm afraid I can't enter this month...I seem to have a rare Golden that doesn't like to get muddy. She walks around mud pools!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally- age 2









Here's the side view, complete with smile


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

These are great! :-D Keep em coming!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's Ritchie....


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

These are hilarious!!!!

I wish I had a camera the time Jazz came in as a pup. Who knew she could pack such a punch. Here she was dripping in mud, I bring her in.......sit.....stay.......I run to get a towel.....And she stood and shook. There was even mud on the 12 foot vaulted ceilings.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG! These are so funny. Love them all.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Come on Emma! We know this contest is meant for Tilly!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Come on Emma! We know this contest is meant for Tilly!


That's what I was thinking! I knew Tilly and Willow enjoy a good mud wallow


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Love all the muddy pics!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Jax will shove his face all the way into mud. I've got a million of him with a muddy face, but this is the thickest, blackest mud he ever got into. The fact that he closed his eyes and held his stick like that just makes me laugh.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't have any mud pics, but the ones I have seen so far are Great!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh my, these pictures are so great!! It's going to be a hard competition this month!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Jax will shove his face all the way into mud. I've got a million of him with a muddy face, but this is the thickest, blackest mud he ever got into. The fact that he closed his eyes and held his stick like that just makes me laugh.


lol! I'm curious to know what he was going for in the mud? Obviously, it wasn't his stick! 

Great pics so far, I love them!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG LOL!

I would definitely make sure the plexi was up in the dog door before letting them do anything like this


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snobear and Smooch*

We must have made Cream Puffs out of Smooch and Snobear, but the only part of their bodies that has ever been muddy are there paws.

Sorry, no muddy pic to submit!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

esSJay said:


> lol! I'm curious to know what he was going for in the mud? Obviously, it wasn't his stick!
> 
> Great pics so far, I love them!


I have no idea, but when there's mud, one of the first thing he does is give himself warpaint like that.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Now, this obviously the muddiest that Tilly has ever got BUT I love her expression as it shows the shear joy and pride at being a dirty girl!


----------



## mjf (Mar 7, 2010)

ALL the pics are great. Love Tally and Tilly. It will be a difficult choice this month!

But, scrolling through the pictures is like a search. Everyone's "signature" is bigger than the pictures submitted !


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pictures so far!! I think I'll hold off on my submission until I see how the meet goes this Saturday - I have a feeling we're going to have quite a few MUDDY pups on our hands!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, it's not quite mud. Tucker had gotten groomed and then stuck his head into an old tree stump. He was frog hunting. I've always loved the expression on his face...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Daisy hates clean water.*

Daisy having a cool off.


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

I love mud!!!


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

The first is the before, the Second was during her play time in the mud.. OH what a time I had bathing her after that.. :doh:


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> Great pictures so far!! I think I'll hold off on my submission until I see how the meet goes this Saturday - I have a feeling we're going to have quite a few MUDDY pups on our hands!!


 I am thinking the same thing


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Great pictures so far!! I think I'll hold off on my submission until I see how the meet goes this Saturday - I have a feeling we're going to have quite a few MUDDY pups on our hands!!


I didn't even think of that until you mentioned it! :doh::doh:


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Is this what they mean by mud?.. Dad..


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Logan at the dog park, before getting in my truck.

to bad videos dont count, he looks like a pig in video link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkMbXue0Imo


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Couldnt get a mud shot of Jaxson that would really work, but I got a mud foot print..


----------

